# IHS Doncaster - pictures of you so people can say hi!



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been done. But i thought it would be nice of people to post a picture of themselves so we know who you are and can say hi at the show! Also i think it would be a good idea if I can persuade people to wear a name tag with their username and maybe real name on! So we can say hi! lol!

Let me know if you will wear a tag and here is a picture of me!










Bad pic, but i will get over it lol!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

shiro_ookami said:


> Also i think it would be a good idea if I can persuade people to wear a name tag with their username and maybe real name on! So we can say hi! lol!


 
We will have RFUK name stickers on our table... so come get one!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

That's my mug in the corner the avitar :blush:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> That's my mug in the corner the avitar :blush:


Dont think you have changed much in 20 years!!!!!


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

this is my mugshot . Most people know me as Slangman ....... maybe see you all there .


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I'll have my Rangers FC shirt on, with Beege 3 on the back.. 

And heres my mugshot.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> I'll have my Rangers FC shirt on, with Beege 3 on the back..
> 
> And heres my mugshot.


i hate queens park rangers!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Monitor Mad , see ya all there : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Mrs Monitormad (she dousent know iv put her pic on here!)


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

*lol*



monitor mad said:


> Mrs Monitormad (she dousent know iv put her pic on here!)


 
Someone is going to get in trouble if she finds out lol XD


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

cooljules said:


> i hate queens park rangers!


Lucky im not a QPR fan then, I support the proper Rangers. Glasgow Rangers FC (before anyone asks, yes I am Scottish). : victory::whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

DASSIE said:


> this is my mugshot . Most people know me as Slangman ....... maybe see you all there .


Jezzz you still is one Ugly :censor:

Long time no see m8y.

Dave (Inca)


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Jezzz you still is one Ugly :censor:
> 
> Long time no see m8y.
> 
> Dave (Inca)


Its a good job you know him , you wouldent find me saying that!!!! 
you know what they say . . "the BIGGER they are the.......... harder they HIT" :lol2: see you all at donny :2thumb:


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

hello dave , long time mate . Hows life ? You gonna be at donny then ?


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

an awful pic but hey 

see you all there will be there with my other half and 2 mates


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

buddy said:


> an awful pic but hey
> 
> see you all there will be there with my other half and 2 mates


Aw it's not a awful pic, you look sweet lol

I'm going with my mother.

See everyone there ^_^


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

also I am looking for a little help on sunday
i have the lovely Geckosarah wanting to buy my 3 mack snow females now the thing is Sarah is not going to doncaster & i dont drive im getting a lift..

so i was wondering if anyone from the midlands area would kindly collect the geckos from me at Doncaster if they are there anyway and take to Walsall we would obviously give whoever does it something for delivery 

we would really appreciate any help you guys could offer please 

Thanks in advance


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks hun xx



shiro_ookami said:


> Aw it's not a awful pic, you look sweet lol
> 
> I'm going with my mother.
> 
> See everyone there ^_^


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

DASSIE said:


> hello dave , long time mate . Hows life ? You gonna be at donny then ?


Life is good M8. Can't make Donney sadly (working) but we will have to catch up soon.
Take care. Dave


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

this is me and matt, my hair is pink now but havent got a recent pic lol


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

You do realise i'm going to stalk you now  Watch out for the girl following you around with a camera lol XD j/king


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

hahahaha you will see me over by all the lizards having a strop because matt wont open his wallet lol


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

me clare and the kids should be popping along 





























ta much
geo


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

my mug shot in my avatar but i will be grabbing a sticker from sami and mason's stand


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

dont know whether to go or not yet, no money to buy anything and cant sell my corns there lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I will be there, im driving up to mansfield in about half an hour.
dont think my hair will be spiked up. but there you go.:no1:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

have fun. decided not to go, id end up wanting to buy something


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll be waering blue combats, boots and a Moonsorrow T-shirt. No doubt Sami will plaster a sticker on me like last time :lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

jungleboy said:


> I'll be waering blue combats, boots and a Moonsorrow T-shirt. No doubt Sami will plaster a sticker on me like last time :lol2:


Haha Yup  

Anyone who comes to the table can have a sticker with their username on..... 

Buying stuff from our table is purely optional


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

im not putting my pic up, people who i dont have a clue are will be like woo luke it such and such, who the hells that?! lol.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I refuse to put my picture up important people know me already :whistling2:

And for those who don't know me, I'll be with the missus and kev and/or ashmash so look out:lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

heres me


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> heres me


poser:Na_Na_Na_Na: :flrt:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> poser:Na_Na_Na_Na: :flrt:


 
yea but i have the right to :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> yea but i have the right to :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: whys that then?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> :lol2: whys that then?


 
cos i am just that good looking :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm going (taking the O/H and my grandson), luckily I found my IHS card too LOL.

Can't put a pic on unfortunately (depends on your opinion) cos my desktop has gone on the fritz :bash: so am on my laptop, but will wear my UB40 - Homegrown t-shirt and have my RFUK pin on. Feel free to say hi :2thumb:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> cos i am just that good looking :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


ok :mf_dribble::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Im in Mansfield now! Getting Chinese in a min woo LOL see everyone at the show maybe?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> Im in Mansfield now! Getting Chinese in a min woo LOL see everyone at the show maybe?


 
you decided to go in the end then lol, i'm at my brothers now, 
i'll most likely see you there mate you could always save me some chinese :whistling2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> yea but i have the right to :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


And once puberty kicks in that ginger facial hair will really take off.:Na_Na_Na_Na: 
(JOKE)


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

me and tony are going (only pic we've got of us both)


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> yea but i have the right to :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


in the second pic down you resemble one of the hobbits :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Caz said:


> And once puberty kicks in that ginger facial hair will really take off.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> (JOKE)


 
lol, just 2 things wrong with that though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> in the second pic down you resemble one of the hobbits :lol2:


 
good job i'm pretty tall then hay, and dont norm have my hair like that but it was wet s thought i'd give the emo fringe look a test lol


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm going, this is me, and there also one in my sig too.


----------

